# DLP Picture Quality



## keithw1975

I have looked at my 720p Samsung DLP and I am always amazed at how much it reminds me of film. I see no individual pixels, unlike plasma and LCD. It has a nice smooth analog feel about it. I am amazed that this technology seems to be losing out.


----------



## MysteryMan

Perhaps some of the cons (rainbow effect, fan noise, cost of replacing lamp every 2000-5000 hours, ect.) are some of the reasons this technology hasn't taken off.


----------



## mechman

MysteryMan said:


> Perhaps some of the cons (rainbow effect, fan noise, cost of replacing lamp every 2000-5000 hours, ect.) are some of the reasons this technology hasn't taken off.




This technology hasn't taken off? Really?


----------



## Davenlr

keithw1975 said:


> I have looked at my 720p Samsung DLP and I am always amazed at how much it reminds me of film. I see no individual pixels, unlike plasma and LCD. It has a nice smooth analog feel about it. I am amazed that this technology seems to be losing out.


I bought a 60" DLP, and returned it. Could not stand that the picture seemed to be like watching through frosted glass.


----------



## sigma1914

keithw1975 said:


> I have looked at my 720p Samsung DLP and I am always amazed at how much it reminds me of film. I see no individual pixels, unlike plasma and LCD. It has a nice smooth analog feel about it. I am amazed that this technology seems to be losing out.


How close are you sitting to see the pixels of LCD & plasma? :eek2:


----------



## keithw1975

I really don't see replacing the bulb as a big issue. Like I noted in my signature I watch mine every day for 4-6 hours and have had it since 2006. My bulb still works great and according to color tests it seems to be plenty bright.

I am putting my face 6 inches away from both my plasma and the DLP. The plasma of course has the pixels that I can see but with my DLP the image has no gaps or spaces. No visible pixels at all.


----------



## spartanstew

It's losing out because people are fascinated with hanging their TV on the wall. It's as simple as that.


----------



## sigma1914

keithw1975 said:


> ...
> I am putting my face 6 inches away from both my plasma and the DLP. The plasma of course has the pixels that I can see but with my DLP the image has no gaps or spaces. No visible pixels at all.


Ok, but no one sits 6" from the screen. At normal viewing distance you can't see pixels so it's a silly argument to make.


----------



## Herdfan

keithw1975 said:


> I have looked at my 720p Samsung DLP ....... I am amazed that this technology seems to be losing out.


I also have a circa 2005 Samsung 420 DLP. It had some issues early on with a bad color wheel, but it was fixed under warranty. And for the past 5+ years has been flawless being used >hour each day. (it in the bedroom).



spartanstew said:


> It's losing out because people are fascinated with hanging their TV on the wall. It's as simple as that.


Which I just don't get. Where do the AVR, sat/cable box, BR etc go? I have friends who hung their above the fireplace and it hurts your neck to watch it. Now in some fairness, most of the homes they and I live in have built in shelves designed for 4:3 sets, so to fit a 16:9 set in a space designed for a 31" 4:3 you end up with a smaller screen.

Since my wife and I can stain wood and I can do decent woodwork, we were able to retro fit built-ins to accommodate a 55" and look like it was designed that way.

I would rather see a FP on a nice stand than on the wall. But that's just me.


----------



## spartanstew

Herdfan said:


> I would rather see a FP on a nice stand than on the wall. But that's just me.


Agreed. I very rarely see a display on a wall that looks and functions well (and I've seen lots).


----------



## keithw1975

It amazes me how many people I have talked to that threw away or gave away perfectly good CRT monitors because they bought a cheap LCD to save space. Never mind the fact that colors shift as you move your head off center. :nono2:


----------



## SeaBeagle

I have a Mitibushi 65 inch DLP TV. The picture looks great. I view the TV like 10 feet away.


----------



## RAD

I've got a 3 year old Mits 73" DLP, still on the original bulb and going strong.


----------



## SeaBeagle

What is a buld? Build mine is al well. Still in he same place I originally put he TV. Not a heavy TV.

But big and bulky.


----------



## RAD

SeaBeagle said:


> What is a buld?


It's when someone fatfingers spelling bulb.


----------



## mechman

spartanstew said:


> It's losing out because people are fascinated with hanging their TV on the wall. It's as simple as that.


Exactly. If the technology was bad or old then theaters would not be using it. The main theater that I go to uses DLP projectors on all of their screens.


----------



## bobukcat

spartanstew said:


> It's losing out because people are fascinated with hanging their TV on the wall. It's as simple as that.


That's certainly a factor but I think that's over-simplifying it a bit too much. MysteryMan noted some of the common complaints but I think a big part is that DLP has / is been limited to larger screen sizes. If someone needs / wants a 50" or smaller display DLP isn't an option, and that is a VERY large part of the overall market. So manufacturers have to decide if they are better off with just one plant, or set of plants making all the same basic technology (LCD or Plasma Panels) regardless of screen size. If they offer DLPs they need to support a completely different manufacturing eco-system for those large sized displays.

I used to be a bigger fan of DLP for consumers but poor product quality from my Mitsubishi and the lack of continued improvement in the product lines have left me disappointed with it. It's too bad the Laser powered set wasn't cheaper to make or they didn't find a better alternate light source than an HID bulb that burns out.


----------



## mechman

Manufacturers _were_ making smaller DLP models, IIRC there were 42" models available. However, when all but Mitsubishi abandoned the market, we're left with only what Mitsubishi wants to make.  And the other manufacturers abandoned the market due to their predictions on consumer sentiment. To say they were right on that is moot since they didn't even offer any options outside of plasma and LCD. As to the plants, that was a non issue. Plasma, DLP and LCD were all offered at the same time in the past by the main players.

I've calibrated several Mitsubishi, as well as a couple older Samsung, DLPs in the last year and I have been impressed with each of them. If it fits for you I'd recommend it over the others any day.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"mechman" said:


> Exactly. If the technology was bad or old then theaters would not be using it. The main theater that I go to uses DLP projectors on all of their screens.


I have mine on a nice matching dresser. The TV fits perfectly on that dresser. The dresser is 3 feet tall. Perfect height.


----------



## Jeremy W

mechman said:


> Exactly. If the technology was bad or old then theaters would not be using it. The main theater that I go to uses DLP projectors on all of their screens.


The cinema version is more sophisticated than the consumer version, using three DLP chips instead of one. It's also the only contender in the digital cinema space, since LCD isn't feasible for theater projection.

That's not to say the consumer version is bad, though.


----------



## davejacobson

The downfall of DLPs was not picture quality it was lamps and service. Lamps for most of the manufactures did not last the advertised 5yrs. The light engines are a big failure point with the optics going bad and the color wheel bearings drying out. The failure rate for major repair is very high after only a couple years.Heat from the lamp is the culprit.Now that LCD and plasma prices are down is the death of DLPs.


----------



## mechman

Jeremy W said:


> The cinema version is more sophisticated than the consumer version, using three DLP chips instead of one. It's also the only contender in the digital cinema space, since LCD isn't feasible for theater projection.
> 
> That's not to say the consumer version is bad, though.


I wouldn't separate the two. Sim2, Runco and Christie's are used in the high end consumer arena. The main difference between single and 3 chip is that the 3 chip is needed for larger venues. That doesn't limit it to commercial cinema only.



davejacobson said:


> The downfall of DLPs was not picture quality it was lamps and service. Lamps for most of the manufactures did not last the advertised 5yrs. The light engines are a big failure point with the optics going bad and the color wheel bearings drying out. The failure rate for major repair is very high after only a couple years.Heat from the lamp is the culprit.Now that LCD and plasma prices are down is the death of DLPs.


My neighbors lamp for his 42" Samsung lasted 7+ years - still hasn't gone out. The color wheel just went out a couple months ago though.

Rear projection is just one aspect of DLP. DLP will be around for quite some time to come since it is well entrenched in the display market. You cannot make assumptions based upon a limited scope.


----------



## bobukcat

mechman said:


> Manufacturers _were_ making smaller DLP models, IIRC there were 42" models available. However, when all but Mitsubishi abandoned the market, we're left with only what Mitsubishi wants to make.  And the other manufacturers abandoned the market due to their predictions on consumer sentiment. To say they were right on that is moot since they didn't even offer any options outside of plasma and LCD. As to the plants, that was a non issue. Plasma, DLP and LCD were all offered at the same time in the past by the main players.
> 
> I've calibrated several Mitsubishi, as well as a couple older Samsung, DLPs in the last year and I have been impressed with each of them. If it fits for you I'd recommend it over the others any day.


I bought my first HD set about 6 years ago and I looked at every DLP set I could find - that consisted of 50" to 62" models from three manufacturers: Mits, Sammy and Toshiba. Sony, JVC and others chose LCD or LCD variants for their rear projection sets and as far as I know none of those is still on the market today.

DLP is big in projectors for both business and home theater use. I am a fan of the underlying technology but as I said before, poor product quality and support from Mitsubishi (my first one was so bad the ESPN ticker was 1/4 off the bottom on the left side and completely hidden on the right and they told me that was "in spec" and didn't want to do anything to resolve it) and lack of continued innovation in the product has forced me to not recommend them anymore.


----------



## bobukcat

mechman said:


> I wouldn't separate the two. Sim2, Runco and Christie's are used in the high end consumer arena. The main difference between single and 3 chip is that the 3 chip is needed for larger venues. That doesn't limit it to commercial cinema only.


The image quality should be significantly better with a three chip setup as it eliminates the color wheel, rainbow effect, etc. and supplies a constant light stream from each of the primary colors much like a CRT does. Unfortunately it's too expensive for the rear projection consumer market.

The newest DLP theater in our area has stunningly good picture quality.


----------



## Joe Bernardi

My 67" led (no bulb!) DLP looks great. Too bad Samsung decided to stop making them.


----------



## VARTV

Ditched my 63" JVC HD-ILA for a 65" LED LCD Sammy. Night and day... Love my new set. I had to replace bulbs twice (heavy use). Though OP haven't replaced their bulbs, I noticed that brightness dropped off a good bit for us after just a year of use...


----------



## VARTV

Herdfan said:


> Which I just don't get. Where do the AVR, sat/cable box, BR etc go? I have friends who hung their above the fireplace and it hurts your neck to watch it. Now in some fairness, most of the homes they and I live in have built in shelves designed for 4:3 sets, so to fit a 16:9 set in a space designed for a 31" 4:3 you end up with a smaller screen.


For us, fishing wire behind the set to the entertainment center was pretty straight forward.

When we purchased our home in 2004, there was a niche over the fireplace for a TV. No way was I ever going to put a TV in that.
It would be neck-breaking to watch. We asked the builder to close it up and now a picture hangs in that area...


----------



## sigma1914

I never understood why people put TVs over the fireplace.


----------



## bobukcat

Joe Bernardi said:


> My 67" led (no bulb!) DLP looks great. Too bad Samsung decided to stop making them.


That's the kind of thing I mean when I say they stopped really innovating the technology any further. Mits has the laser powered model but it was too expensive and apparently fraught with some reliability / manufacturing issues and never really went anywhere so they killed it.


----------



## harsh

mechman said:


> This technology hasn't taken off? Really?


DLP has taken off and will probably never return.

It costs too much to implement and nobody is clamoring for rear projection so the economies of scale are relatively poor.


----------



## B Newt

Did Mitsubishi ever put out the model with a laser lamp? It was suppose to do away with the color wheel also.


----------



## RAD

sigma1914 said:


> I never understood why people put TVs over the fireplace.


+1, IMHO while it might look nice it's not a very good position for viewing.


----------



## mechman

harsh said:


> DLP has taken off and will probably never return.
> 
> It costs too much to implement and nobody is clamoring for rear projection so the economies of scale are relatively poor.


I guess I better tell all the manufacturers this then huh? Mitsubishi, BenQ, Optoma, to name a few. 



B Newt said:


> Did Mitsubishi ever put out the model with a laser lamp? It was suppose to do away with the color wheel also.


They do have the Laservue.


----------



## Jeremy W

mechman said:


> I guess I better tell all the manufacturers this then huh? Mitsubishi, BenQ, Optoma, to name a few.


Mitsubishi is the only DLP TV manufacturer.


----------



## klang

Jeremy W said:


> Mitsubishi is the only DLP TV manufacturer.


The others are making projectors. The last stand of DLP, D-ILA and SXRD.


----------



## Jeremy W

klang said:


> The others are making projectors. The last stand of DLP, D-ILA and SXRD.


And it's a good stand, too. DLP is perfect for projectors.


----------



## spartanstew

VARTV said:


> For us, fishing wire behind the set to the entertainment center was pretty straight forward.
> 
> When we purchased our home in 2004, there was a niche over the fireplace for a TV. No way was I ever going to put a TV in that.
> It would be neck-breaking to watch. We asked the builder to close it up and now a picture hangs in that area...


Even if not going DLP, I'd much rather have the display on top of that stand instead of having it on the wall and all that empty space on top of the lowboy. If nothing else, it would put the display about 2' closer to the viewing area


----------



## klang

"Jeremy W" said:


> And it's a good stand, too. DLP is perfect for projectors.


I'm quite pleased with my JVC D-ILA projector.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## CCarncross

I have Sony's implementation(SXRD) in my KDS-60A3000, my understanding it was about as good as they get(got). It was the last model that Sony produced if I recall correctly.


----------



## klang

CCarncross said:


> I have Sony's implementation(SXRD) in my KDS-60A3000, my understanding it was about as good as they get(got). It was the last model that Sony produced if I recall correctly.


I've got the KDS-55A2020 in our family room. Still looks great. Finally replaced the lamp about six months ago and was amazed how much the original lamp had dimmed over the years.


----------



## CCarncross

klang said:


> I've got the KDS-55A2020 in our family room. Still looks great. Finally replaced the lamp about six months ago and was amazed how much the original lamp had dimmed over the years.


Mine lets me know after about 6K hours or so that it may be time to replace the lamp...I did at about 7.5K hours and kept the old one as an emergency spare. Truthfully, could barely tell the difference, so the old bulb hadnt really lost much if any of its brightness.


----------



## machavez00

I replaced the bulb in my Samsung HL-R4667W last year as well, it was about 5 years old at the time.
Someone had a line of slim DLP sets you could hang on a wall.


----------



## klang

CCarncross said:


> Mine lets me know after about 6K hours or so that it may be time to replace the lamp...I did at about 7.5K hours and kept the old one as an emergency spare. Truthfully, could barely tell the difference, so the old bulb hadnt really lost much if any of its brightness.


Must be one of the new features of the 3000 model along with 1080P input. Mine let me know via a little red light, no picture and a shout from my wife.


----------



## Steve

machavez00 said:


> Someone had a line of slim DLP sets you could hang on a wall.


Nuvision was one company. Pricey as hell, tho. My friend used to carry them in his store and the PQ was excellent.


----------



## bobukcat

spartanstew said:


> Even if not going DLP, I'd much rather have the display on top of that stand instead of having it on the wall and all that empty space on top of the lowboy. If nothing else, it would put the display about 2' closer to the viewing area


Maybe, but if you have kids running around it would be nice to know the TV is anchored to the wall and can't fall on their heads if they slam into the stand. I think there are pros and cons to both methods.


----------



## spartanstew

bobukcat said:


> Maybe, but if you have kids running around it would be nice to know the TV is anchored to the wall and can't fall on their heads if they slam into the stand. I think there are pros and cons to both methods.


Almost all TV's can be easily anchored to the stand that they're on to prevent just such an incident. I have't been able to come up with a single pro for wall mounting.


----------



## harsh

klang said:


> The others are making projectors. The last stand of DLP, D-ILA and SXRD.


While DLP stands by itself as a carefully patented and relativey expensive technology, D-ILA and SXRD are both trade names for Liquid Crystal on Silicon (LCoS).


----------



## CompuDude

Joe Bernardi said:


> My 67" led (no bulb!) DLP looks great. Too bad Samsung decided to stop making them.


I agree. I really wanted one of those sets, and waited just a bit too long. 

I've since heard Sammy had a fairly high rate of returns on those sets, and some QC problems that lead many to die. I'm sure that could have been worked out, however, if they had stuck with the market. Definitely a shame, since the LED-based sets cured a lot of the complaints people have about the need for HID bulb replacements.


----------



## bobukcat

spartanstew said:


> Almost all TV's can be easily anchored to the stand that they're on to prevent just such an incident. I have't been able to come up with a single pro for wall mounting.


Here's one: your wife can't find a A/V cabinet that she likes so you wall mount the display and put all the equipment in a wall way off to the side with a smoked glass door in front of it???? Not that I have any personal experience with this or anything like that......


----------



## Steve

FWIW, I've got two 42" wall-mounted plasmas. One's slightly above eye level when standing on our elliptical trainer. The other's in the bedroom, at a height and angle that's comfortable to watch while lying in bed. I can't imagine either of those working better for us sitting on a piece of furniture

My 65" plasma is sitting on one of these, so the center of the screen is at eye level when seated on our couches and chairs. I've also got two DVR's, the center surround speaker, my A/V receiver, subwoofer amp, VCR and DVD player stored on the shelves below.


----------



## spartanstew

Steve said:


> FWIW, I've got two 42" wall-mounted plasmas. One's slightly above eye level when standing on our elliptical trainer. The other's in the bedroom, at a height and angle that's comfortable to watch while lying in bed. I can't imagine either of those working better for us sitting on a piece of furniture


Yes, I should have specified "for main viewing rooms".

There's lots of pros to mounting displays on the wall in workout rooms, bedrooms, bathrooms, etc.


----------



## ronton3

I am using a mission oak piano bench as a support, not so sophisticated, but then WAF is not a factor. The 8B is in action here but the Sony has a great picture. I think the screen glare is from the flash. ron


----------



## machavez00

davejacobson said:


> The downfall of DLPs was not picture quality it was lamps and service. Lamps for most of the manufactures did not last the advertised 5yrs. The light engines are a big failure point with the optics going bad and the color wheel bearings drying out. The failure rate for major repair is very high after only a couple years.Heat from the lamp is the culprit.Now that LCD and plasma prices are down is the death of DLPs.


My color wheel is died tonight (6/04). I'm debating wether to replace it(≈$110) or buy a new set. (≈$600-$800)


----------



## SeaBeagle

"machavez00" said:


> My color wheel is died tonight (6/04). I'm debating wether to replace it(?$110) or buy a new set. (?$600-$800)


You should have purchased a warrant from Square Trade. I purchased one for 99.00 for 3 years. Covers anything that can ware out on the TV including the DLP bulb. Also include the repair on the TV. Be better to get a bulb much cheaper than a new TV. I would do hat if I did not even have a warranty.


----------



## olguy

SeaBeagle said:


> You should have purchased a warrant from Square Trade. I purchased one for 99.00 for 3 years. Covers anything that can ware out on the TV including the DLP bulb. Also include the repair on the TV. Be better to get a bulb much cheaper than a new TV. I would do hat if I did not even have a warranty.


The problem with Square Trade warranties is they only cover your equipment for up to the purchase price. I found that out after getting one for my 82" Mits. Which we thoroughly enjoy. So much so that we put a 60" Mits DLP upstairs in the game room. I'll be getting a Mack warranty on it.

The 82" is sitting on the base of a 4 piece entertainment center. The top of the ET center is wall mounted above the TV. The 2 side piers that won't fit are behind our recliners as speaker stands. The base has 2 speaker enclosures at the ends and 2 sliding doors for the equipment. No room for the Polk CS10 center so it's on top. The fronts are Polk RTiA3 in the enclosures and the rears are Polk RTiA1. Sub is a Polk PSW125 12". We sit abut 15 feet back so the sound fills the room for us. I've replaced the glass with grill cloth but still need to install the fans. That's why both doors are centered at the moment. Probably get the fans in today. And if you can't tell by looking my dear wife of 53 years can not stand an empty wall. :lol:


----------



## SeaBeagle

"olguy" said:


> The problem with Square Trade warranties is they only cover your equipment for up to the purchase price. I found that out after getting one for my 82" Mits. Which we thoroughly enjoy. So much so that we put a 60" Mits DLP upstairs in the game room. I'll be getting a Mack warranty on it.
> 
> The 82" is sitting on the base of a 4 piece entertainment center. The top of the ET center is wall mounted above the TV. The 2 side piers that won't fit are behind our recliners as speaker stands. The base has 2 speaker enclosures at the ends and 2 sliding doors for the equipment. No room for the Polk CS10 center so it's on top. The fronts are Polk RTiA3 in the enclosures and the rears are Polk RTiA1. Sub is a Polk PSW125 12". We sit abut 15 feet back so the sound fills the room for us. I've replaced the glass with grill cloth but still need to install the fans. That's why both doors are centered at the moment. Probably get the fans in today. And if you can't tell by looking my dear wife of 53 years can not stand an empty wall. :lol:


I paid 1100.00 for my TV so I should be OK.


----------



## machavez00

SeaBeagle said:


> You should have purchased a warrant from Square Trade. I purchased one for 99.00 for 3 years. Covers anything that can ware out on the TV including the DLP bulb. Also include the repair on the TV. Be better to get a bulb much cheaper than a new TV. I would do hat if I did not even have a warranty.


I did get a 4 year PSP from BB, but it expired. (it's 6 years old). My sister just got a bunch of back overtime pay and has offered to loan me the money. This way I pay her interest free. fry's has a 47" internet connectable LED-LCD for $799. And they throw in a BR player as well.


----------



## Davenlr

Best Buy regularly runs the NON-LED 60" Sharp Aquos for $1099 with no interest for 4 yrs. I compared it side by side with the 60" LED, and it had better contrast (using store torch settings). At home, and calibrated it is awesome hanging on my wall.

I would not pay over $70 more for a Internet connected TV, basically because you can get a ROKU for that much with more than likely, more apps. Free BR player is a good deal, if its a decent one. 

What brand is the 47"? Decent reviews?


----------



## machavez00

http://www.lg.com/us/tv-audio-video/televisions/LG-led-tv-47LV5500.jsp
LG 47LV5500

60" may be too big for our living room. (15X15)


----------



## FarmerBob

MysteryMan said:


> Perhaps some of the cons (rainbow effect, fan noise, cost of replacing lamp every 2000-5000 hours, ect.) are some of the reasons this technology hasn't taken off.


I love my Samsung DLP and can't wait to unbox the two new (huge) Mitsu's they just delivered. But to address your cons:
*Rainbow Effect:* About the same percentage of the population, very small, that has issues with that also can not see 3D. Johnny Depp. I had issues in the beginning, but it has gone away for the most part. Now I really have to turn my head or get up quickly to notice even a bit of it. I have no issues with 3D other than it's a fad until they come up with a single solid specification.
*Fan Noise:* On mine, none.
*Lamp Replacement:* For mine $99 and then I have a brand new TV. Hours: Mine currently has 7247 hours on the original bulb (3 years in Sept.) and going strong. It may even out last the warranty that will get me one free replacement. Even this is with a Philips bulb. And they make the worst light bulbs on the planet. The new Mitsubishi's are Laser. 

Now some Pros:
*Motion Blur:* None and any Hz. The mirrors, even on the older TI chips, move 1000 times faster than LCD. And no pixels to be seen at any time or to get stuck. I hear of "dead pixels" all the time. Just a smooth clean picture. No need for the insertion of fake frames to remedy mostly a transmission problem. DLP also does an "intense cleaning up" of bad transmissions and media. Every thing looks great on my DLP. Even SD programming that has been enlarged to fit the screen and fare from a DISH box. Although, their VOD DL'd fare is amazing.
*Color Range:* My unit has a 6 color baseline. When Sharp added yellow, I still have two more colors. That facilitates a great color range.
*Various Media Settings:* The DLP form factor allows for many media styles of presentation. From the "electronic edged" crispness that I see even on the best LCD/LED's to Cinema/Film grade which is a format that anyone that has ever gone to a movie theater has seen and become accustom to. P.S. If you go to a theater these days most all are now using DLP projectors especially if it's a 3D presentation.
*Picture Adjustments:* With all the variables in a DLP set up, there are far more settings available to personally customize a picture to your liking.
*3D:* Mine, since 2008 out of the box, and most all DLP TV's can accommodate most all, if not all the current and foreseeable formats.

The picture I get from my DLP can make one cry. It is the most incredible beautiful thing I have ever seen. Spartacus Season 1 was just plain nutz! I am surrounded with various brands and form factors and I will never do anything other than DLP. There has to be a reason and I am so glad Mitsubishi dropped LCD production for DLP. My brother having to out do me, bought the 52" LCD equivalent to my DLP and after a week of meticulous installation was severely disappointed at the PQ when he finally fired it up. My eight year old (at the time) Nephew said, "Dad said a bad word and your name in the same sentence." "I don't think he was too happy." He just got the 73" LaserVue. The 52"er is now in the basement for video games.


----------



## ciurca

I think I wad just sold on a Mitsu Dlp for my next display.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"ciurca" said:


> I think I wad just sold on a Mitsu Dlp for my next display.


That is exactly what I have. The picture quality is perfect. There are many settings to adjust the picture to your desire. Plus the DLP can stand on it's own with out having to purchase a special stand or wall mount.


----------



## olguy

ciurca said:


> I think I wad just sold on a Mits Dlp for my next display.


We have an 82" Mits in the family room and a 60" Mits upstairs in the game room. We're very happy with them.


----------



## SeaBeagle

The only downfall of the DLP TV's is the viewing angle is a bit fussy. But, if you place the TV on the right place that does not become a problem anymore. I have mine in the corner of the room and as great viewing from all angles. I also have my TV elevated like 3 feet off the ground.


----------



## FarmerBob

I have found that my Samsung has a great, very wide, viewing angle and only see a bit of a hot spot when perfect aligned on all axis.


----------



## TBoneit

bobukcat said:


> Maybe, but if you have kids running around it would be nice to know the TV is anchored to the wall and can't fall on their heads if they slam into the stand. I think there are pros and cons to both methods.


It isn't just the TV set falling on them although that can be dangerous. I wonder how many have been damaged By kids running into them.


----------



## hancox

I'm 50/50 on DLP's, as a long-time owner now.

1) They still have great "bang for the buck" PQ and size. Not as good as my indestructable XBR960 CRT, but quite good.
2) The need for mechanicals, at least on the older ones, sucks. Hard.

I'm likely about to have my 3rd (!) replacement light engine installed, as I can already see some "mood ring" looking impact from another premature failure.

Likely my last DLP, but I'll hold out until my very-well-thought-out extended warranty goes out next March


----------



## SeaBeagle

"hancox" said:


> I'm 50/50 on DLP's, as a long-time owner now.
> 
> 1) They still have great "bang for the buck" PQ and size. Not as good as my indestructable XBR960 CRT, but quite good.
> 2) The need for mechanicals, at least on the older ones, sucks. Hard.
> 
> I'm likely about to have my 3rd (!) replacement light engine installed, as I can already see some "mood ring" looking impact from another premature failure.
> 
> Likely my last DLP, but I'll hold out until my very-well-thought-out extended warranty goes out next March


How long have you owned your TV that needs the 3rd light engine?

When I first received my TV it worked briefly then would not work the only thing that would happen was the light on the front world blink red which meant there was a mechanical error which in fact was something called a ballast which was covered by the original warranty. But, I did purchase a 3 year warranty for 99.99 which covers every thing that can break.

Now the ballast was replaced February, 18, 2010. Ever since nothing had broke on the TV.

This is a Mitsubishi WD65C9.


----------



## RAD

Both myself and my brother in law have a Mits WD-73735, he's got just about 10000 hours on his, I'm running at 3900. The only thing he's needed on his set was to replace the bulb at 9450 hours, I'm still on my original. Both of us added the 3D kit so we can watch DIRECTV's 3D programming and Blu-Ray and are very happy with them.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"RAD" said:


> Both myself and my brother in law have a Mits WD-73735, he's got just about 10000 hours on his, I'm running at 3900. The only thing he's needed on his set was to replace the bulb at 9450 hours, I'm still on my original. Both of us added the 3D kit so we can watch DIRECTV's 3D programming and Blu-Ray and are very happy with them.


My TV as well has 3D capabilities but have not a clue about the 3D kit. I thought all one has to is tune to a 3D channel and put those glasses on. But there is no such thing as a 3D channel.

I have no idea how many hours that I have had my TV on since day one. Is there a way to check in the menus?

Or do you write down every time you have the TV on the length of time the TV is on?


----------



## spartanstew

SeaBeagle said:


> My TV as well has 3D capabilities but have not a clue about the 3D kit. I thought all one has to is tune to a 3D channel and put those glasses on.


It depends on what year/model your Mitsubishi is. Mitsubishi displays prior to 2010 release would need an adapter kit to be able to view 3D. If you're talking about a manufacturer other than Mitsubishi, you probably don't need an adapter at all.



SeaBeagle said:


> I have. O idea how many hours that I have had my TV on since day one. Is there a way to check in the menus?


Most displays have a menu item that tells you how many hours the TV has been used.


----------



## hancox

SeaBeagle said:


> How long have you owned your TV that needs the 3rd light engine?
> 
> When I first received my TV it worked briefly then would not work the only thing that would happen was the light on the front world blink red which meant there was a mechanical error which in fact was something called a ballast which was covered by the original warranty. But, I did purchase a 3 year warranty for 99.99 which covers every thing that can break.
> 
> Now the ballast was replaced February, 18, 2010. Ever since nothing had broke on the TV.
> 
> This is a Mitsubishi WD65C9.


5 years old - believe it's a 2007 model. WD-62927. 73"ers of this vintage have had the LE warranty extended, but not mine.


----------



## FarmerBob

keithw1975 said:


> I have looked at my 720p Samsung DLP and I am always amazed at how much it reminds me of film. I see no individual pixels, unlike plasma and LCD. It has a nice smooth analog feel about it. I am amazed that this technology seems to be losing out.


I have the 1080p version and it's even grander. I love the "film" feel about it too. When I have to watch a LCD that is properly calibrated I still get a headache, The pictures are too harsh and "electronic". I am so glad that in no way is this technology losing out. Mitsubishi stopped making LCD's to solely concentrate on DLP. Big Ones. And their new LaserVue's are breath taking.

So when you are ready to get a new one, go take a look at these you will thank yourself.


----------



## FarmerBob

spartanstew said:


> It depends on what year/model your Mitsubishi is. Mitsubishi displays prior to 2010 release would need an adapter kit to be able to view 3D. If you're talking about a manufacturer other than Mitsubishi, you probably don't need an adapter at all. . . .


There's a company that is making a Samsung version of the Mitsu adapter since Samsung's use the same 3D process. All it does is spoof the adapter into thinking your TV is a Mitsubishi and it gives you the same ability.


----------



## Davenlr

Im just the opposite. I returned my 60" Mitsubishi because I could not stand the PQ that looked to me like I was watching through a fog. Im sure if you got the same type plastic screen material used on the DLP's, and placed it over the LCD, the PQ on the LCD would look just like the DLP.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"Davenlr" said:


> Im just the opposite. I returned my 60" Mitsubishi because I could not stand the PQ that looked to me like I was watching through a fog. Im sure if you got the same type plastic screen material used on the DLP's, and placed it over the LCD, the PQ on the LCD would look just like the DLP.


My display is great. One sees every detail of what is bing showed.


----------



## TimCoh

My HLS5088w Has worked Fine 4+ years now. Great Picture, on secound bulb.


----------



## FarmerBob

Davenlr said:


> Im just the opposite. I returned my 60" Mitsubishi because I could not stand the PQ that looked to me like I was watching through a fog. Im sure if you got the same type plastic screen material used on the DLP's, and placed it over the LCD, the PQ on the LCD would look just like the DLP.


I'm going on 7k hours on my first bulb in a three and a half year old Samsung DLP and everybody that sees it is amazed at the picture. And the Mitsubishi Laservues are even better. I too see the fog that you are talking about in certain programming (Last night on Sanctuary. While Eureka was crystal clear). But it's the programming not the TV. I have noticed that it varies from program/movie to program/movie. And in this day of devices that can create magnificent PQ, when fed a good signal, that film/TV makers are messing around so much with the color of the presentation. They think it's cute? The new thing is sepia/sepia tinting or washed out. Whatever happened with clear, clean full color, that can be accurately produced and we can now really have and appreciate?


----------



## SeaBeagle

"" said:


> My bulb has been working since day one. That date is February, 10, 2009. Like almost 3 years now.


----------

